

Ask HN: Can I build a business issuing DMCA notices for developers? - AlexMuir

Would it work?  Is anyone else doing it?<p>We all know DMCA are useless against certain types of piracy, but they are very powerful in two  specific markets that I have in mind.  These markets are already large, and are growing rapidly.  I would be targeting specific 'content distributors' to protect clients content from illegal sharing.
======
martey
I think that there is a bit of a stigma around those who distribute DMCA
notices since they are often used not to prevent illegal sharing, but to
restrict distribution of negative information or constrain fair use. If I was
working in such a business, I think I would find it difficult to balance the
needs of my customers with the rights of the public.

~~~
gte910h
I honestly think I'd say: Constrain your clients. Only offer to do X Y or Z,
not whatever the hell they tell you to.

Make sure X Y and Z are all in the realm of good stuff.

~~~
AlexMuir
I'd be offering quite a limited service - not some sort of anti-libel service.
We'd just get streamlined at removing specific software from specific
websites, and then go to those developers and say 'Hey, we can prevent people
stealing your stuff.'

~~~
gte910h
As an iPhone developer, I'd certainly think about using you if we had
something with significant pirate traction (Especially something that utilized
server resources).

~~~
AlexMuir
I'm working on it right now.

------
CatalystFactory
There a lot of people in this space. The problem is that how companies deal
with DMCA request varies a lot.

A lot of PR capital can be wasted on one bad DMCA complaint gone wrong.

~~~
AlexMuir
true, true - and that might be a strong argument to use a specialist.

------
GrandMasterBirt
A simple point. DMCA notices may be good, but you got to show that your
services are worth the effort. Large companies don't need you, small companies
might not care whatsoever.

